# Good Grow Box Size



## MrBobMarleyJr (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey everyone thinking about throwing together a grow box unit that looks like a 
shelving unit with doors just wondering what would a good size be for 2 or 3 plants.
I figured 6 feet or so high but im wondering how wide and deep would be good?
I have endless wood to use so it won't cost me much to build.
Throw me ideas lookin for width and depth?
Thanks


----------



## Roddy (Jul 3, 2011)

Endless wood, build a new room and grow big!!  Seems for the amount of plants, a small 3'x5' would work....but I'm merely guessing lol, I tend to grow big!


----------



## Locked (Jul 3, 2011)

I can flower 6 comfortably in my 4x4x6.5 tall tent. I usually slam 9 in there though....lol  I am such a strain *****. Always want to get one more strain in there.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 3, 2011)

If you give each plant 2 square feet you should be good, 

even 4 ft wide by 2 feet deep should handle 3 plants IMO.


----------



## Locked (Jul 3, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> If you give each plant 2 square feet you should be good,
> 
> even 4 ft wide by 2 feet deep should handle 3 plants IMO.



Yeah I agree...my first tents were 2x4's and 3 fit nicely in flower....ran 4 a cpl times in there as well...lil tight.


----------



## MrBobMarleyJr (Jul 3, 2011)

cool thanks got limited space so 4sf would work nice.
kinda what i was thinkin already.
thanks


----------



## Genuine (Jul 3, 2011)

yeah i built a (L/W/H) 3x2x4 ft box and i think its ample space for 3-4 especially for scrog.


----------



## MrBobMarleyJr (Jul 3, 2011)

whats scrog mean??


----------



## Genuine (Jul 3, 2011)

screen of green. its basically a screen you place over your plants at a certain point of maturity to control height as well as expose more of colas to the lights. im still a newb to growing and havent built my scrog yet so im not realyl the right person to be giving you info but if you look at The Hemp Goddess's DIY Scrog you will know exactly what it is.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 3, 2011)

SCROG is a screen of green. Yu place a screen over yer plants that has 2" square holes (something like chicken wire). suspend it about 12" above yer plants (2-3 plants at the most). As the plants grow up into the screen, yu bend them out farther and farther until all of the stems of the plants is growing sideways under the screen. Once the plants have grown enough that the underside of the screen is 3/4 full, yu switch to 12/12 and let all the little shoots that are sticking up through the screen grow towards the light and become the bud stalks. eventually yu will have a screen full of bud stalks, a literal screen of green. If yu want to see a real good example of a scrog, take a look at The Hemp Goddess's DIY SCROG


----------



## MrBobMarleyJr (Jul 4, 2011)

sound like an easy way to get ur bud lots of light...... thanks hush


----------



## MrBobMarleyJr (Jul 4, 2011)

im only going to be able to to build my bow 16 1/4 inch deep due to limited space anyone see an issue with that deep for two plants prob gonna have it 2.5 feet wide look at 6' feet x2.5' feet x 16'' inchs


----------



## Genuine (Jul 4, 2011)

16 inch seems too small to me. even 20 inches seemed a little small when i was trying to design my box. maybe if you do a lot of training therre wont be much crowding. maybe look up vertical scrogs?


----------



## Straycat (Jul 4, 2011)

MrBobMarleyJr said:
			
		

> Hey everyone thinking about throwing together a grow box unit that looks like a
> shelving unit with doors just wondering what would a good size be for 2 or 3 plants.
> I figured 6 feet or so high but im wondering how wide and deep would be good?
> I have endless wood to use so it won't cost me much to build.
> ...


 
Well, I don't know how these ppl do it but they are the experts and I haven't survived my first grow yet so keep this in mind when I say I have an 8'x5'x8'h room and I barely have room for five plants.

My setup is a recirculating drip system.  To contain the water in case of spillage I house the reservoir (22g. space saver trash can) and the master bucket.  Combined they take up about 4ft/sq floor space.  The rest is for plants.  I have multiple strains currently growing.  I have one lavender which is about 5ft across and now more than five feet tall.  It takes at least a 1/3 of my total space.  The other four plants are purple kush (1), yellow kush (2) and mystery kush (1).  They take up the remainder of the foot print and no matter how much I space them they seem to grow into the space quickly. I am in my third week of flower.

Wth that I have a couple questions.

1. -- Can your plant be too big?  I have a more experienced friend who has expressed concern.  I'm thinking the reason for the concern is that maybe a larger plant may not maximize lumens available.  In other words, the only quality buds will be produced at the top of the plant with most light exposure.  The buds further down and either away from the light or shaded somewhat will not develop as well as the rest.  My take on it is the lavender has a nice canopy.  Seems like the canopy is very broad and more flat than round.

2. -- I'm wondering if mj plants pretty much function like any other plant when competing for light.  Like with a thick stand of trees most will grow very straight with few side branches until they reach the top.  If thinned out (like with a specimen tree with little competition for light) the remaining trees will begin to extend outward until they reach each other again.  Does mj behave the same way?


----------



## Locked (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes your plants can get too big...Even HID light can only penetrate so far.
Plants that get too big cause other problems as well. Mostly in the form of canopy management. Keeping an even canopy is a big key to a successful harvest imo..   Lst and topping can help big time.


----------



## Straycat (Jul 4, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yes your plants can get too big...Even HID light can only penetrate so far.
> Plants that get too big cause other problems as well. Mostly in the form of canopy management. Keeping an even canopy is a big key to a successful harvest imo.. Lst and topping can help big time.


 
Well, that's my ADHD brain for you getting stuck in only one aspect of the grow.  LST -- I got it! Low Stress Training.  Don't even know where to begin with that but will begin brushing up.  I feel like I'm leaving MJ 101 and getting into MJ 102.  I'll see what I can do with the situation I have.

It's amazing.  With an 8' x 5' foot print I can almost get away with hanging four 1000w lights.  Amazing to me because when I started I didn't understand how I would need any more than the one 1000w HID.  It quickly became apparent why so I hung another 1000w HID.  Another month later and I can see how I can  hang another couple 1000 HID's

Anyhow, I am somewhat fortunate this go around (through no fault of my own) in that the significant majority of the lavender plant is weighted at the top with a somewhat flattening cannopy that seems to get pretty good exposure to light.  The only holdback for more light is that I am already sweating my *** off around the house trying to minimize my air conditioning to offset the additional energy useage of the grow room.  Gotta come up with something to reduce energy I gotta pay for.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey get a 2x4x5 grow tent, perfect for 3-4 plants. if u get a sativa strain u might need a scrog but ofcourse it all depends on the plants genes.


----------



## MrBobMarleyJr (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks for all the feedback.
i hav everything setup now and it seems to be just enough space for 2 and no more but thats all i was looking for. i'll post pics soon to see what eeveryone thinks


----------

